# What's your power outage protection ?



## Thoreffex (Dec 31, 2013)

So I am looking for a way to automate some power outage protection and was thinking some sort of UPS or getting a mp-10 and battery pack. What do you guys think and use?


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

A ups that will last long enough is tooo pricey at that point get a generator.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I've got two MP-40s, but I only have one of them on a battery backup (EcoTech). In a condo, a generator isn't an option, so it's pretty much the best I can do. If the power is out longer than 24 hours, then there are problems that a UPS can't overcome anyways, so at that point it's just holding your breath anyways...


----------



## Thoreffex (Dec 31, 2013)

True. I was also thinking of making a up a switch device and a deep cycle battery that would splice into a jebao or some kind of dc power head. That should last awhile too.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

car battery and inverter. very simple. will run power heads for days.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*power outage*

To add to fessos. ....car battery , inverter,solar panel, and a small smart charger from 
c rappy tire or princess auto..if I have a balcony u can have the battery on your 
balcony with the solar panel.....


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

fesso clown said:


> car battery and inverter. very simple. will run power heads for days.


I have exactly this but no cables yet to hook up battery to inverter.

Where can I purchase the cables from?

Thanks.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

my inverter came with the cables to clamp to the battery. canadian tire will have what you need.
when it comes to inverters size matters, I have a 1000w model but I would suggest at least 500W.


----------



## Orangutran (Oct 16, 2012)

I have one of those Eliminator batteries from Canadian Tire, just plug your pump right into it.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

My car has a 100w inverter built into it and I also bought a 800w inverter that I hook up to while running the car.

Unfortunately I found out that 200w of power was sucking the life out of the battery within 5 hours or so in the dead of winter without the car being run.

Also a small fact for you guys. Running a heater off a inverter or a generator isn't the same as household current and it won't run @100% so keep that in mind when trying to heat your tanks with this type of electricity.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

this one will run evryting, but you will get 3000W it will also run the furnace

http://www.costco.ca/.product.10005...rypageHorizontalTop|PopularProductsInCategory

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*inverters*

Inverter and generators will suck wattage from your equip.furnace will not have a 
huge draw due to u are not heating up a element.a inverter will 
run equipment but will die once u loose battery charge.so u must
keep car running or turn it off and on constantly....generater will have 
No probs but its loud and bulky and takes up space that most don't have and u need fuel to run...
a inverter can be hooked up using a simple solar panel battery
and a small trickle charger....it will work to keep small air pumps 
running.heaters will always take a big draw as anything with heater elements will take a huge load and draw from equipment .

option #1

list of equipment needed to run a inverter from Canadian tire or similar ..u will need cables to attach to battery on your car ,car will have to be run to keep battery charged up so will be mandatory to keep watch on car and fuel situation .

option #2

inverter $20-150 /cables to attach to a battery-20-30 / a 12 volt battery or marine battery $60-120/a battery charger Canadian tire and princess auto have sales on smart chargers they range in price from 20-80 dollars these will constantly trickle charge your battery and keep it maintained so it does not go dead on u and will stop overcharging ./solar panel 40-100 watt ,range from prices $40-150 .

option #3

diesel or gas generator price range from $250-1000/requires supply of fuel ,must be run outside and away from house ./noisey and odour from running .

I think option number 2 is prob the most feesable for most of u who live in small homes or appts 
a simple set up on your balcony could bail u out with no problems for as long as the battery can stay charged .also keep in my Canadian tire has battery powered aeraters in the fishing section .

these options will work for when u have a huge power outage short term ones u will be fine to run off of car or a battery invertor type that fesso has ...but just keep in mind as u use power u will deplete the battery the longer the power outage .that is why I recc hooking up a solar panel to keep the charge going .

feel free to comment or correct me on anything as I do not claim to know everything 
cheers 
tom


----------



## Thoreffex (Dec 31, 2013)

Just to bring it back to a DIY stand point. I'm thinking about getting a emergency light circuit board and a deep cycle battery and splicing the power line to a jebao or a dc circulating pump. I figure all said and tax paid $160-300 depending on the battery(72-130 hours of run time) and considering I have the jebao and a trickle charger, that I can run for an hour or so a day on my reef keeper timer. So when the power goes out the battery will run the jebao at 12v so it will run a constant speed. Which would make it automated to the point where I would not need to be there when the power goes out. Only other aspect I need to think about is a fan/ heater depending on the time of year. Any ideas?


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

Thought id add to this. I run a UPC. it will run my tanks circ pump for around 8 hrs, it will keep my tank fully running minus the light, one heater, and the skimmer for around 1.5 hrs. For those long outages, i bought a Honda EU3000 generator to power the house and tank. it runs our furnace, fridge and the tank, and if we want the LED tv. 

My ups keeps track of the outages, and ive been home for one. it tells me there has been 12 since i bought it last year, be it short blips or off for a while.


----------

